# What guitar is this?



## classified (Dec 24, 2008)

can anyone tell me?


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

yah, thats my go-to guitar whenever im going to hang out in cemetaries with hot chicks who have peculiar religious fetishes.:smile:


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

kksjur Looks like an arched top gibson L-1.Probably a old one by the look of it,i dont think gibson makes them in arch top anymore.


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Nevermind the guitar, who's that girl ? kksjur


----------



## GuyB (May 2, 2008)

She is an actress from Quebec : Caroline Dhavernas.


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

GuyB said:


> She is an actress from Quebec : Caroline Dhavernas.



La fille de Sébastien ?

It doesn't look like her to me... Well maybe with the make-up ...


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

fraser said:


> yah, thats my go-to guitar whenever im going to hang out in cemetaries with hot chicks who have peculiar religious fetishes.:smile:


Bingo! lol. kkjuw


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Ah bon,...c'est Caroline...
Sorry, don't recognize the guitar.....


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

GuyB said:


> She is an actress from Quebec : Caroline Dhavernas.


That's Zooey Deschanel actually: http://www.sheandhim.com

Dunno about the guitar, could definitely be an archtop Gibson as suggested.


----------



## GuyB (May 2, 2008)

Brennan said:


> That's Zooey Deschanel actually: http://www.sheandhim.com
> 
> Dunno about the guitar, could definitely be an archtop Gibson as suggested.


Oops ! I guess you're right ! But the resemblance is extraordinary.

http://www.lecinema.ca/artiste/2329/


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Brennan said:


> That's Zooey Deschanel actually: http://www.sheandhim.com...


:thanks5qx: :food-smiley-015:


----------



## SeamusJenkin (Dec 17, 2008)

Recognized her from Elf & the Happening, but I never knew she was in a band with M Ward. I liked his solo stuff; Sheandhim might be worth a listen.

Merry Christmas & Happy Holidays!


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Yupers its a gibson L-3 http://www.artichokeguitars.com/published/our_collection/dat/l3_front.jpg
Merry Christmas 
FWIW i would definitely plow thatkkjuw


----------



## gurianguy (Nov 20, 2007)

Have to agree with xuthal on this one. lol

Craig


----------

